# Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) What is the Breeder's Role



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

There is no genetic test for it, it is not known what the causes of IBD are, and it is a common health issue in dogs in general. I would let the breeder know so that she can have the information, and then move forward.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Adding - that we are learning more and more about things that may lead to the development of IBD. One example - I recently read a study that showed that antibiotics given to the dam during pregnancy and lactation led to an increased risk of IBD in the offspring. Likely due to the alteration of the gut microbiome. The routine use of antibiotics for reproductive reasons is common among some breeders and IMO this was evidence against doing that. Of course, sometimes abx are needed and there's nothing you can do about that. Might the use of antibiotics in young puppies have a similar impact? Also method of delivery, c-section vs vaginal delivery impacts the gut microbiome. And there's always the possibility of a puppy being exposed to a certain bacteria or protein during a time that their body was under stress and it is able to permeate through the gut when it ordinarily shouldn't have. Or perhaps the puppy had a genetic tendency for a more permeable gut barrier. So many factors in the development of IBD. So much we don't know. But we are learning more!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie, adverse affects on the diversity of the microbiome certainly have been documented in people exposed to antibiotics in childhood. Consequences to alterations of the gut microbiome in humans apparently include risks of asthma, nut allergies, childhood obesity...and the list grows and grows. It seems very reasonable to expect that will will find similar adverse outcomes from microbiome alterations in dogs as well. Certainly the breeder in this case should take note of the finding, but at this point for the OP it isn't going to change anything unfortunately.


----------

